# New Channel Markers in the ENP



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The Park Service has a contractor in the park installing new channel markers from Florida Bay to the 10,000 Islands over the next few months. Work is underway in Tin Can Channel and Jimmy's Lake. The Park Service says that while channels will remain open during the work, boaters should use caution as they near the channels and be on the lookout for workboats. Next up will be Snake Bight Channel and Murray-Clive Key Channel.

For those of you who use Florida Marine Tracks, Glen Housman told me that he will be out there taking a look in May/June. Whatever changes he finds will be represented by July. If the damaged/missing markers are replaced with new ones in the exact same location, no changes to the software will be needed.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And of course... those of us that work there haven't been notified at all....

Guess they don't want to change their ways.


----------

